# GET BIT OUTDOORS - 4th of July Sale! Buy 1 Get one 50% OFF, Free Shipping and More!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*We hope everyone has an awesome 4th of July weekend! To make it even better click below and Save Big!! 
Building your own custom rod is a blast and we are here to help!

-Liberty American Made Rod Blanks - Buy 1 Get 1 50% OFF

-Rainshadow RX7 Popping Blanks up to 60% OFF

-Free Shipping on Orders over $50 and More!!

Click Here to See and Save! http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...More-.html?soid=1118462936687&aid=p29uohMDw40*


----------

